# Pumpkin truffle recipe?



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

what about the one from foodnetwork?
Very Delicious! 

When they tell you the Grand Marnier is optional,Don't leave it out ,it tastes better with it


Pumpkin truffles

Ingredients
1 cup pumpkin puree 
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/4 teaspoon ground gloves 
2 cups cream 
1 pound dark chocolate, finely chopped 
1 ounce butter, room temperature 
1/4 cup orange-flavored liqueur, optional (recommended: Grand Marnier) 
6 ounces melted dark chocolate 
3 ounces cocoa powder 

Directions
In a medium saucepan over low heat, combine pumpkin, brown sugar and spices. Cook for 5 to 6 minutes, or until mixture reduces by half and pumpkin looks dry. Set aside. In a medium saucepan over high heat, add cream. When cream boils, take off heat. In a heatproof medium bowl, add chocolate and hot cream. Let the mixture sit for a minute, then slowly begin to stir, starting in the center of the bowl and working outwards. Once the chocolate and cream are evenly mixed, add pumpkin mixture and whisk to combine. Add the butter and liqueur, if using. Cover tightly with plastic wrap and refrigerate until chilled. 

On a parchment lined cookie sheet, scoop mixture into small balls using a melon baller. Place in refrigerator for 1 hour, or until chilled. Remove truffles from refrigerator and dip each in melted chocolate. Roll in cocoa powder and serve.

Hope this helps


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

MMMM yummy!


----------



## lugoff906 (Aug 12, 2009)

They also make a pumpkin liquor that you might try instead of the Grand Marnier!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That is actually one of the recipes I've tried. Before dipping it, the filling tasted very pumpkiny, but after refrigerating & dipping, I could barely taste the pumpkin. Maybe pumpkin liqour would make the difference.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

That's strange,I used the Recipe and had no problem,maybe I did something different..lol,tasted like pumpkin to me after dipping in chocolate. although there are many different taste in chocolate.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> I have tried out 2 pumpkin truffle recipes in the last couple weeks. I have not liked how either one turned out. Does any one have any good recipes? .


*HP- Can you describe what you did'nt like about them? Taste, texture, etc.?*

You can purchase *pumpkin oil flavoring*. Just add it to a regular truffle recipe with a chocolate center. Also too, there is a plain fondant redi-center that is sold by candy suppliers..._ a ready to use filling that can be rolled into a ball_..you could add the pumpkin flavoring to it, then dip in chocolate..would be an easy way to create a truffle.
_
*Pumpkin Oil Flavoring*:_
Pumpkin flavor is great for fall baking, candies, fudge, frostings, and chocolate. Although flavors may be sometimes referred to as a candy oil, they do not contain vegetable oil. The gluten and sugar free, highly concentrated flavors are available for home or professional use in hard candy, frostings, fudges, cookies, candy and candy centers, chocolates and baking (cakes and breads). They are three to four times stronger than extracts, since extracts are diluted by large amounts of alcohol and/or water. When using a recipe that calls for an extract make sure that you use 1/3 the amount if you are substituting a flavor. 

https://www.lorannoils.com/c-6-super-strength-flavors-candy-oils.aspx

I have included a pumpkin cream cheese truffle recipe, other that that, I don't know what else to suggest. I hope it all works out...Good Luck! _*H1*_

Redi-Center Candy Fillings - Kitchen Krafts









*
Pumpkin Cream Cheese Truffles*

3 ounces cream cheese, softened
2 1/2 cups top-quality white or dark chocolate, chopped into small pieces, divided*
1/3 cup gingersnap cookie crumbs, plus more for garnish
1/4 cup canned pumpkin puree
1/4 cup graham cracker crumbs
1 tablespoon confectioners' sugar
1/2 teaspoon orange zest
1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon
(Pinch of Chinese Five Spice - optional: will give it a little kick!)
Pinch of fine salt

NOTE: Use a good-quality chocolate. The taste and quality of the truffle is primarily dependent on the quality of chocolate you start with.

In a double boiler over medium-low heat, melt 1/2 cup of the white or dark chocolate; stirring to keep the chocolate from burning. Once melted, remove from heat and transfer to a large bowl. 

Add gingersnap crumbs, pumpkin puree, graham cracker crumbs, powdered sugar, orange zest, cinnamon, chinese five spice, salt, and cream cheese to the melted chocolate; beat with an electric mixer until smooth. Transfer the mixture to a shallow bowl, cover, and refrigerate until just solid enough to roll into balls, approximately 2 hours or longer --like overnight.

Line a large baking sheet or tray with parchment paper.

Melt the remaining 2 cups white/dark chocolate in a double boiler; remove from heat and transfer to a small deep bowl.

Using your hands, roll 1 heaping teaspoon of the pumpkin/cream cheese mixture into a ball; drop the ball into the melted white chocolate. Working quickly, gently spoon chocolate over the ball to coat. Using a small spoon or fork, lift the coated truffle ball out of the chocolate, shake off any excess and chocolate, and transfer to the prepared baking sheet or tray.

Dollop a bit of extra melted chocolate on any parts of the truffle ball that remains exposed, then sprinkle a little gingersnap mixed with cinnamon on top. Repeat process with remain pumpkin/cream cheese mixture and melted white chocolate.

Refrigerate the truffles until the chocolate is completely set, approximately 1 hour. For best results, chill truffles until you are ready to serve them. Makes about 30 truffles.

NOTE: Make rolling out easier, dip hands in cold water and then roll filling between hands, will help wil sticking....kinda like making matza balls.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you Halloweenie. I did not try that one. The first I tried was not one you dipped in chocolate. I thought that would be easier but it did not taste like pumpkin at all, and way to cinnamony. Also not visually appealing (little brown balls). 

The second also did not have a strong enough pumpkin flavor. Texture was great though. I think with pumpkin liqour instead of the orange liqour would make it work. Looks like I've got a 3rd one to try =)

I learned last year when trying to make meringue bones, not to make something for the first time when preparing for a group. Always test first!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> Thank you Halloweenie. I did not try that one.....I learned last year when trying to make meringue bones, not to make something for the first time when preparing for a group. Always test first!


 I agree....it's totally frustrating if it does'nt turn out. 

Please keep us posted on your progress. _Take care_, *H1*


----------

